
The world that could have been - jaxonrice
http://jacquesmattheij.com/the-world-that-could-have-been
======
webstandardcss
I seen the free books here

[http://www.springeropen.com/books](http://www.springeropen.com/books)

------
DrScump
The article includes a link to post it blindly to HN? I hope _that_ doesn't
become a trend.

------
webstandardcss
I am not sure of the premise of the article... Is springer going bankrupt?

